# Poudre Narrows Wood



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

From the Rock Report May 6th:

"This just in today from Mad Dog Maddox:

Narrows.
There is lots of ugly wood at the top of race car corner.
There are 2 boats pinned at the entrance to Lower Narrows: (yellow on river left of the airplane turn, blue just below airplane turn).
Both kayaker so are safe.

Be safe out there and watch out for these hazards."


----------

